# cheap 12v tvs



## davymk2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Instead of buying tv's at upwards of £300 for a tiny 15 in one from a dealer pop into any supermarket etc and have a look at the cheaper branded tvs uptown about 20" most have a transformer from 240v down to 12v for about £100. Then buy a laptop charger like this item no on eBay. 230647109703 and bobs your uncle. I've got a 19" one with a built in dvd player/freeview and all it uses is 12v 5amps plus stand can unscrew to fit it to a bracket.


----------



## beaumonta (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tell me more...*



davymk2 said:


> Instead of buying tv's at upwards of £300 for a tiny 15 in one from a dealer pop into any supermarket etc and have a look at the cheaper branded tvs uptown about 20" most have a transformer from 240v down to 12v for about £100. Then buy a laptop charger like this item no on eBay. 230647109703 and bobs your uncle. I've got a 19" one with a built in dvd player/freeview and all it uses is 12v 5amps plus stand can unscrew to fit it to a bracket.


 
Can you tell us what model of TV you've bought and where you bought it as that sounds like a good combination to replicate.


----------



## guyd (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a Cello 12v tv with dvd, dvb etc for sale. no brackets or remote (long story) new unused 12V only - NOT 13v (ie battery charger) 15" size. offers.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 29, 2011)

beaumonta said:


> Can you tell us what model of TV you've bought and where you bought it as that sounds like a good combination to replicate.


 
I would love this info as well please.


----------



## just jane (Jul 29, 2011)

I have just bought a 16inch 12v from Morrisons for £99, now need to find an adapter for it


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 29, 2011)

I lashed out about UKP10 for a WiNTV USB TV adaptor for our laptop(s). Got most European TV stations, digital TV and I think a few free satellite stations. Still works fine and we use it to record TV as our old recorder died a few years ago. I'd imagine that the technology has marched on since then and that freeview and digital is a lot easier to receive now - we had to fiddle with the antenna to get a good signal.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 29, 2011)

just jane said:


> I have just bought a 16inch 12v from Morrisons for £99, now need to find an adapter for it


 Try Maplins

Amperor do one which is also a voltage stabiliser.


----------



## just jane (Jul 30, 2011)

sasquatch said:


> Try Maplins
> 
> Amperor do one which is also a voltage stabiliser.


I couldnt see one with the right end on the Maplin website, but hubbys found and ordered one from somewhere on the internet.


----------



## donkey too (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd love to go out and buy one or order one on the net, but I have no idea what I am looking for. A TV is just a TV to me. A black thing with a screen. and you plug it into a wall socket and noise come out.:lol-053:


----------



## davymk2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your just going to have to go into shops etc and have a look had a quick check in both Tesco's/Asda today they were all 240vlts connected straight into the TV. My TV is made by sense but I purchased it 3 years ago via ebay


----------



## davymk2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your just going to have to go into shops etc and have a look had a quick check in both Tesco's/Asda today they were all 240vlts connected straight into the TV. My TV is made by sense but I purchased it 3 years ago via ebay


----------



## donkey too (Jul 31, 2011)

just jane said:


> I couldnt see one with the right end on the Maplin website, but hubbys found and ordered one from somewhere on the internet.


 
How about letting on where your hubby got it from?


----------



## just jane (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont know and I darent ask him at the moment hes watching F1.

I will put a link up when he tells me.


----------



## davymk2 (Aug 1, 2011)

just jane said:


> I have just bought a 16inch 12v from Morrisons for £99, now need to find an adapter for it



This is the adapter you need,

12v DC LAPTOP IN CAR CHARGER FOR ACER ASPIRE 19V 3.42A | eBay
No need to spend money in Maplins


----------



## just jane (Aug 2, 2011)

davymk2 said:


> This is the adapter you need,
> 
> 12v DC LAPTOP IN CAR CHARGER FOR ACER ASPIRE 19V 3.42A | eBay
> No need to spend money in Maplins


 
Im pretty sure that is not the one needed for my telly, I have seen that link before. That one has ends on that look like a circle of differing sizes with a large hole in the centre. Mine looks like a circle with four pins in and is bigger than a lap top charging end. As I said my husband has found the correct one and ordered it.


----------



## just jane (Aug 2, 2011)

davymk2 said:


> Your just going to have to go into shops etc and have a look had a quick check in both Tesco's/Asda today they were all 240vlts connected straight into the TV. My TV is made by sense but I purchased it 3 years ago via ebay


 
Tesco ones now have a kettle or pc monitor type connection at the back(even the 16inch), the one I bought from Morrisons(not my local one but a huge one a few miles away) I spotted as I walked past the display because the wire connecting it at the back was thin and more like a mobile charger than a big telly.


----------



## just jane (Aug 2, 2011)

donkey too said:


> How about letting on where your hubby got it from?


 
This is the place LCD TV Power Supply units sold by Power Plus - all you need in power supplies for your LCD television or monitor


----------



## wizzy (Aug 2, 2011)

I use a FERGUSON-F1604LEVD with this ebay item number 150639092105. Sorted! Tv has a built in DVD player HDMI socket for laptop and USB for memory stick. Its all you need to fall asleep in front of after a good days hill walking!! :sleep-027:


----------



## rugbyken (Aug 2, 2011)

*rugbyken*

my bessacar has a reversing screen that doubles as a dvd player/tv it also operates [by built in leads] a monitor in the bedroom area so originally i was looking for just a 12volt monitor 

got the following response from an online search and ended up buying the 19" digital tv from them great set comes with a 240 adaptor and transformer reducing to 12volt has built in stabiliser and comes with a 12volt cigar type adaptor as well 
Hi Ken

We only stock 5” and 7”  12v monitors,  all the other sizes are with TV or TV/DVD , following 12v units now in stock

1:- 5” monitor   £79.99

2:- 7” monitor   £89.99

3:- 15” TV/DVD      £159.99

4:- 19” TV                £139.99

5:- 20” TV/DVD      currently out of stock

6:- 22” TV/DVD      £229.99

All TV or TV/DVD sets can be used as monitors too.

Regards




-----

SKILL Electronics

a: 9 York Road, Kings Heath, Birmingham, B14 7SA

t: 0121 444 2477

w: TV for Kitchen or Caravan, TV for Truck, Lorry or Motorhome - Birmingham UK |HOME_PAGE

e: info@seonline.co.uk



To: info@seonline.co.uk
Subject: 12 volt monitors


----------



## just jane (Aug 2, 2011)

What type of mounting do people have their tvs on?


----------



## Firefox (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought one from Maplins a year or so back.

Specs 12" LCD, 20W, Digital TV/Radio, Analog PAL, VGA monitor. It's a Nikkai brand. 

I paid about £90 for it as it was end of range. It's absolutely fantastic, picks up everything and magnetic rubber roof mount aerial the lead of which sticks under the rooflight permanently, open or closed.

Being a self build I just built a wooden frame and it slides up into the locker cupboard if needs be.


----------



## Admin (Aug 10, 2011)

That it the same as the one I have


----------



## bob72 (Aug 23, 2011)

Phil said:


> That it the same as the one I have


 
Just recently decided that we do want a TV in the van after all so this looks ideal.  Can you tell me how you power this from 12V and if you were able to pick it up in store?  There is a Tesco's opposite where I work so I may try and pick one up tomorrow


----------

